# Riesenproblem mit DSL und Router!!! Über 500€ Kosten



## Kai Teer (2 März 2005)

Hallo,
hier schreibt der wahrhaftige DAU:
Das Problem das ich habe gehört nicht hundertprozentig in diesen Thread, aber ich denke (HOFFE!!??!!) das ihr mir auch weiter helfen könnt:
Ich bin stolzer Kunde eines rosafarbenen Telekommunikationanbieters mit ISDN-Anschluss und DSL. So weit so gut, hat auch alles super gefunzt. (Habe keine Flat oder sonstige Volumen begrenzenden Tarif genutzt, also Call-By-Call genutzt) ( Darüber im Moment maßlosärgernd... :evil:  :evil: ).
Zu Weihnachten gab es dann einen W-LAN-Router, den ich dann auch vor ca. 4 Wochen auch aufgebaut und betrieben habe. ( Immer noch keine Flat :cry:  :cry: ) War schon etwas stolz auf mich das ich das überhaupt hinbekommen habe, da ich wirklich nur minimalste Kenntnisse im Bereich EDV habe. (Von Netzwerken sowieso ganz zu schweigen).
Habe jetzt das erste Mal seit Nutzung des W-Lan Routers eine Rechnung bekommen:!!!590!! €
Mittlerweile, nach einigen Recherchen und Befragungen von fachkundigem Personal, hat sich herausgestellt das ich für diesen Bockmist selbst verantwortlich war. ( Immer noch bin!!)
Was habe ich vesaubeutelt, bzw. was war mir als DAU nicht klar?
Es reicht NICHT einfach nur die W-Lan Karte abzuschalten und die Netzwerkverbindung zu deaktivieren um sich so aus dem WWW auszuloggen. Besonders dann nicht, wenn ( wie im User´s-Guide des Routers ausführlich beschrieben und erklärt) die  Abschaltung bei Inaktivität noch auf Werkseinstellung " 0 Minuten" (also Standleitung) steht. Den tieferen Sinn dieses Hinweises hab ich nun leidvoll zu spüren bekommen.
 :evil:  :evil: 
Also jetzt meine Frage: Kann man vielleicht bei der Telekom auf Kulanz hoffen (betteln), denn die Kosten waren in den Vormonaten ja wesentlich geringer und Traffic hat ja auch nicht zugenommen?? Wie sollte man grundsätzlich vorgehen? Sollte man sich eventuell dumm stellen (bräuchte ich ja eigentlich nicht, bin ich ja schon ausreichend :evil: ) und so tun als ob man nichts wüßte und deshalb den Betrag anfechten wird?? (Vemutlich wegen anderer MAC-Adresse seit Routerbetrieb eh sinnlos, oder?) Oder einfach so anfechten und abwarten was passiert?? Addieren sich dann auch irgendwelche Bearbeitungsgebühren?? Lohnt es sich den Rechnungsbetrag wieder zurückzuholen (Einzugsermächtigung), oder sind das dann auch nur Erhöhungen der Kosten??? Lassen die sich auf Ratenzahlungen ein? Sollte ich unter Umständen die Grundgebühren und alle anderen "unbestrittenen" Kosten auf jeden Fall sofort zahlen, damit es keine Bearbeitungsgebühren gibt????
Ihr seht also, Fragen über Fragen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir etwas weiterhelfen, wenn nicht dann zeigt wenigstens etwas Mitleid mit solch einem minderbemittelten "User", dem es auch einfach zu leicht gemacht wird/wurde sich in dieser interaktiven Welt in den Ruin zu stürzen.

Thnx
Kai
P.S.: Letzte Frage: Meint ihr ich hab Chance wenigstens auf der nächsten Aktionärsversammlung eingeladen zu werden?? Hab ja schließlich geholfen den Umsatz zu steigern.....


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2005)

Kai Teer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Letzte Frage: ... auf der nächsten Aktionärsversammlung eingeladen zu werden?.....


Wenn Du mindestens eine Aktie besitzt, dann schon. Zumindest mein Mitleid oder besonderes Beileid bringe ich Dir gern entgegen - eine Strategie zum Nichtzahlen der aufgelaufenen Kosten jedoch nicht. Allerdings sehe ich es nicht ganz abwägig, mal mit der T-Com wegen einer einvernehmlichen Lösung zu reden (zu schreiben).


----------



## BenTigger (2 März 2005)

Lieber Kai,

Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich sofort zu meiner Oma gehen, mir ihr Gebiss geben lassen und mich selbst damit kräftig in der A... ähhh Hintern beissen.

Du hast deinen Fehler selbst erkannt und bist dir ja auch sicher, das du den selbst verschuldet hast. So hart das auch ist, ich würde bei der Telekom oder T-Online oder wer immer der Rechnungsersteller ist, um Kulanz betteln und gleich damit rechnen, das es nichts an Kulanz gibt und dann um Ratenzahlung bitten. Vielleicht kommen  die dir ja tatsächlich entgegen. Aber garantiert nicht, wenn du erst versuchst "Stunk" zu machen. Ehrlichkeit kommt weiter und viele Techniker haben für deinen Fehler verständniss. Nur würde ich mich fragen, ob ich mich bei bewustem falschdarstellen der Tatsachen mich nicht aufs Glatteis begebe. Denn letztendlich vor Gericht könnte ich mich sogar strafbar machen wenn ich weiter Lüge und wenn es bis dahin feststeht, das ich zahlen darf, kommen Zinsen, Anwalt- und evtl Inkassogebühren sowie Gerichtskosten dazu.
Also ICH würde mir das ganz genau überlegen, ob ein selbst verursachter Fehler das Risiko wert ist. Ich gehe da lieber den ehrlichen Weg und verbuche das als Lehrgeld!!


----------



## Counselor (2 März 2005)

Zum einen hast du dich für den DSL by Call Tarif explizit angemeldet und dir waren die Bedingungen daher bekannt, zum anderen glaube ich nicht, dass das Zeitlimit für den Leerlauf werksseitig auf 0 min eingestellt war. Bei Netgear Routern sind zB 5 min voreingestellt.


----------



## Dino (2 März 2005)

Ich kenne das Gerät, um das es hier geht, nicht (wurde ja auch nicht genannt!), aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es solche gibt, bei denen eine 0 bedeutet, dass der Router sich überhaupt nicht ausloggen soll. Näheres erläutert sicher die Gebrauchsanweisung.

Und genau da ist leider oft der Hund begraben. Der User liest nur das Notwendigste, nämlich das "Quickinstall", mit dem es ihm ermöglicht wird, den Router erstmal grundsätzlich ans Netz zu bringen. Ich zähle mich auch zu den Leuten, die sich in Sachen Gebrauchsanweisung auf das vermeintlich Wesentliche beschränken. Wenn ich ahnen würde, dass von einem bestimmten Gerät möglicherweise eine Gefahr ausgeht, würde ich explizit den entsprechenden Passus suchen und die angeratenen Möglichkeiten sehr sorgfältig umsetzen. Ohne diese Ahnung wäre ich wahrscheinlich schon nach Abarbeiten der Seite 4 am Ziel meiner Wünsche (online!) und zufrieden. Was soll ich da noch weiterlesen. Es geht doch alles. Die Fallgrube, die sich vor mir auftut, sehe ich aber nicht.

In meinen Augen wäre hier der Verkäufer (im Fachhandel) gefragt, den Kunden auf solche Gefahren hinzuweisen, oder aber (bzw. sogar "und") der Hersteller/Importeur, der einen deutlichen Warnhinweis auf den Gerät anbringen, so dass ich zumindest stutzig werde und nachlese, welche Gefahr da auf mich lauert und was ich dagegen tun kann. Schönes (positives) Beispiel: Ein Aufleber, der den AGP-Steckplatz meines Mainboards abdeckt, mit dem Hinweis, man möge keine 3,3V-Karte einstecken. Bei Zigaretten steht inzwischen in großen hässlichen Lettern drauf, dass man daran verrecken kann. Und da weiß es eigentlich jeder und bekomt es trotzdem mit jeder Packung um die Ohren gehauen (zu Recht!).

Nichts desto weniger und umso trotz: Kai ist reingefallen und muss sich den Schuh wohl zähneknirschend anziehen. Es wird sich kein anderer "Schuldiger" festmachen lassen, weder die Telekom noch der Verkäufer/Hersteller des Routers. Den Versuch, sich mit wilden und vor allem falschen Behauptungen aus der Sache winden zu wollen, würde ich mal schlicht vergessen. Das geht höchstwahrscheinlich schief und wird dann richtig teuer. Dann lieber - wie schon von BenTigger angeraten - versuchen, bei der Telekom um Kulanz zu bitten, und sei es nur durch Vereinbarung einer Ratenzahlung.


----------



## Kai Teer (2 März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
der erste Schock ist überwunden, meine Frau hat bei der Hotline der T-Online angerufen und der netten Dame dort unseren Fall, bzw. mein "Mißgeschick" geschildert. Diese hat gesagt, daß es den Anschein hat, das es sich dabei ganz nach einem Konfigurationsfehler unsererseits liege. (Womit sie natürlich vollkommen richtig liegt :evil: ) In einem solchen Falle wäre es wohl normale Procedure daß sie diesen Vorgang an die Technik weiterleite und dort wird wohl überprüft ob Traffic stattgefunden habe. Ist  nachvollziehbar das es diesen Verkehr nicht gegeben hat, würde es unter Umständen für uns dann nach einem ( von ihr nicht näher erläuterten) Abrechnungsverfahren eine Gutschrift über die zu hohen Kosten geben. Sie konnte natürlich nichts versprechen, aber tat ganz so als könnte das klappen.   
Das wäre natürlich super, selbst wenn ich dann nur noch die Hälfte zahlen müßte würde ich schon vor Freude platzen können :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
Ich könnte eigentlich schon für jeden Cent froh sein, den  ich weniger zahlen müßte...
@ Counselor
Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht: "explizit" selbst schuld... Übrigens im Handbuch steht extra drin, dass die Standartzeit "0" ist:
"Trennen nach Inaktivität:
Sie können eine Inaktivitätszeit festlegen, nach der (wenn kein Internet-Datenverkehr übermittelt wird) die PPPoE-Verbindung automatisch getrennt wird. Der Wert 0 bedeutet, dass die Verbindung immer aufrecht erhalten wird (Standleitung). Der Standartwert beträgt 0 Minuten"
Wie gesagt, jetzt weiß ich was damit gemeint ist.
@  Dino
Das Gerät ist von der Marke "SilverCrest" und wird/wurde wohl von Lidl vertrieben. Damit hat sich wohl auch  dein Satz geklärt:"_In meinen Augen wäre hier der Verkäufer *(im Fachhandel)* gefragt, den Kunden auf solche Gefahren hinzuweisen,..."._
Ein Zusatz im Benutzerhandbuch a la : " Wenn sie keine Flat-Rate haben, sollten sie hier  2 Min. einstellen, da sie sonst... etc"wäre für mich sehr hilfreich gewesen oder aber die Werkseinstellung gleich auf 2 Min. zu setzen.
Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf der HP von SilverCrest nichts mehr über dieses Gerät zu finden ist. Das war vor rund 4 Wochen noch anders, da konnte ein Bekannter wenigstens noch das Handbuch als Download bekommen...   Zufall??

Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe das geht doch noch alles gut aus für mich, ich werd euch auf dem Laufenden halten, ich muß mir jetzt erstmal weiter Daumen drücken   
Thx
Kai
P.S.: Sollte es tatsächlich so klappen, dann hätte ich das der T-Com nicht zu getraut oder gibt es für sowas eine rechtliche Grundlage??


----------



## Counselor (3 März 2005)

Kai Teer schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf der HP von SilverCrest nichts mehr über dieses Gerät zu finden ist.


Das Handbuch gibt es schon noch zum Download
http://www.service.targa.de/dokumente/6640Sg_manual.pdf
Da ist tatsächlich die 'Standleitung' voreingestellt.


----------



## Kai Teer (3 März 2005)

*Kai Teer*

@ Counselor
Ja, Danke,hatte es nur hier http://www.mysilvercrest.de/ probiert.
Thnx
Kai


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2006)

*AW: Riesenproblem mit DSL und Router!!! Über 500€ Kosten*

Hallo Kai bei einer Kundin von mir ist das gleiche passiert, nun hatte ich Ihr aber den router eingerichtet und ich ging davon aus dass sie einen voumentarief hat (schlieslich war vor meinem besuch auch ein router angeschlossen) deshalb will Sie mich jetzt verklagen.
Bei einem freund von mir dem gleiches passiert ist, haben sie wenigstens ein drittel erlassen.
würde mich interessieren, wie dein Fall ausgeht
schrei mir doch bitte [...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2006)

*AW: Riesenproblem mit DSL und Router!!! Über 500€ Kosten*

Hast du ihr gewerblich den Anschluss eingerichtet oder privat, als Gefälligkeitsleistung so zu sagen? Bei letzterem, insbesondere dann, wenn du kein Geld genommen hast, sehe ich keine Aussicht auf Erfolg im Klageverfahren deiner "Kundin".


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2006)

*AW: Riesenproblem mit DSL und Router!!! Über 500€ Kosten*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hast du ihr gewerblich den Anschluss eingerichtet oder privat, als Gefälligkeitsleistung so zu sagen? Bei letzterem, insbesondere dann, wenn du kein Geld genommen hast, sehe ich keine Aussicht auf Erfolg im Klageverfahren deiner "Kundin".


Der Ausdruck "Kunde" deutet nicht gerade auf Unentgeltlichkeit hin...


----------



## Reducal (2 November 2006)

*AW: Riesenproblem mit DSL und Router!!! Über 500€ Kosten*

...ich weiß, aber nicht jeder Gewerbetreibende hat auch ein solches angemeldet oder es geht schon mal was nebenher.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2006)

*AW: Riesenproblem mit DSL und Router!!! Über 500€ Kosten*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...ich weiß, aber nicht jeder Gewerbetreibende hat auch ein solches angemeldet oder es geht schon mal was nebenher.


Falll es sich um ein solche "Grauzone" handeln sollte, haben alle ein Problem 
der "Kunde" weil er keine Regressansprüche hat. Der "Dienstleister" weil er 
sich u.U der Steuerhinterziehung schuldig macht.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2009)

*AW: Riesenproblem mit DSL und Router!!! Über 500€ Kosten*

Ich war ähnlich doof mit dem Unterschied mein Man hatt tellephonisch-1.Fehler- eine Internetflat bestellt und als dann die Zugangsdaten und der Rooter kamen habe ich nartürlich Hocherfreut den Rooter angeklemt, Vertrag überflogen und alles Installiert in der annahme wir hätten eine Flatrate warren wir dann fleissig einige Zeit im Netz -2.Fehler- ohne das kleingedruckte in den Vertragsdaten genau durchzulessen, als dann die erste Rechnung kam haben wir uns natürlich richtig auf den A.. gesetz. 
Also Vertragsdaten einmal richtig durchgelessen und bei dennen angerufen der Servicemitarbeiter den wir dann am anderren Ende hatten sprach uns zu SOFORT unseren Zugang auf Flat zu ändern -3.Fehler- wir haben ihm geglaubt. 
Komischerweise war der Mitarbeiter der mit uns erstmalig den Vertrag machte und uns die falsche Verbindung zukommen ließ, zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon gekündigt.
So also 24std gewartet da der Mitarbeiter sagte das könne so lange dauern bis das alles richtig umgestellt wäre und wir würden dann schriflich denn neuen Vertrag zugeschickt bekommen,könnten aber schon vorher die Flat nutzen, bis heute nicht geschehen, auch wurde die Leitung nicht umgestellt und noch ganze 3 Wochen so belassen.
Ende der Geschichte über 1000€ Internetrechnung bei der ich zumindestens teilweise überzeugt bin das wir nicht alles Zahlen müsssen. Jetzt bobardieren die uns natürlich mit Mahnungen und lassen auch nicht mit sich reden bzw. meine Schriftlichen wiedersprüche kammen nicht an die Kündigung auch nicht und von Ratenzahlung wollen die gar nichts wissen und uns wurde der Vertrag gekündigt.
mfg 
Ich


----------

